# 1957 Original Chicago Schwinn B75031 Value



## marymanard (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,
So my daughter bought a couple of old bikes off a lady on Facebook. she was hoping to make a little $ on craigslist and I thought it was a good buy as it was a good looking bike either way. so after a little research I found the serial # B75031 and online it said it was an original chicago schwinn..

can anyone help me to know the approximate value it should be listed on ebay or craigslist for. 
the tires look old and cracked. but the bike works great. seat has an S on it. looks like it was originally blue
thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2016)

Unfortunately the site you viewed for the serial number is flawed and your bike is not a 1957 model Schwinn. It's an earlier model, possibly a 1946 or maybe an early 1952 model with a later chain guard. The fresh paint really kills the value.


----------



## marymanard (Aug 19, 2016)

I used this site - http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html
which was recommended / created by http://ratrodbikes.com/

do you have a better source for verifying the serial # date?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2016)

marymanard said:


> I used this site - http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html
> which was recommended / created by http://ratrodbikes.com/
> 
> do you have a better source for verifying the serial # date?




Yes, the original SN list that Schwinncruisers copied. There is also a copy here on the forum. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/

The original list.  http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html

Pat Sexton was the one who created Schwinncruisers dot com. His SN look up is nice for a quick reference but you could be years off with the SN date if you use his SN lookup. Some numbers have been duplicated being used up to 4 different years.


----------



## marymanard (Aug 19, 2016)

ok, so I found it twice... how do I know what year it actually is?


----------



## the tinker (Aug 19, 2016)

Mary , I think your bike may have the original kickstand. By that observation I say your Schwinn is a 1952. The 46 stand is tapered and your's looks straight. As far as value....hope you didn't pay much. Would have liked to give you some positive info.
sorry


----------



## marymanard (Aug 19, 2016)

she paid like $80 for two bikes. so not very much. being that they ride nicely. its not a loss anyways.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2016)

I think you might do good just to get your money back out of them. The bike is a plain jane and has been painted over which, like GT said, kills what little value the bike had to start with. Ride them and enjoy them. V/r Shawn


----------

